# Connecting to Xbox live through Fios?



## divt154 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi, sorry if it's in the wrong place.

I am just wondering if there is ANY way to connect to Xbox Live through Verizon Fios? Most methods involve a Cable/DSL modem which I don't even have... so pleeeeaase help


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Strange sounds like you should have a router -

http://www22.verizon.com/FiOSForHome/channels/FiOS/root/about_installation.asp



> If this is a new FiOS installation, you will receive a FREE wireless home networking router with your FiOS Internet Service.


I'ld call them up and find out where it is.


----------



## divt154 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes..I have that router. I'm just asking how I could do it with it.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If you have the router than you hook it up like any Xbox through a router setup. You can either -

1) Hardwire the xbox to the oruter and let the Xbox get the DHCP information from the router

or

2) Install a wireless gaming adapter on the xbox and let that get the DHCP from the router.

Sometimes on the Xbox you have to hardcode the IP/DNS information


----------



## divt154 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have tried #1 and it doesn't work. Does it work if you connect it to the router with an ethernet cable? Or CAT5? Are they the same thing?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

they are.

Question is, is the cable the correct one. You should ahve the straight through cable, not cross over.


----------



## divt154 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dunno if you can tell from that angle. Is that the correct cable?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

unfortunatley you need to check from the actual ends. Hold the ends together with the clip ends away from you. You should see the 8 colored wires inside. If they are in the same order on both ends, it's a striaght through.


----------



## stecks (Feb 20, 2005)

Call your ISP they can help yah out.... but here's a question do you have the card to kick in the subscription ? if not then you can still do it but you need a credit card ... and it's the same if you bought the subscription card previously then cause "they" need a credit card for comfirmation but no charge.... and if you have all those i was once told by my ISP that i should unplug the power from my Modem then Switch and connect the ethernet cables and then plug in the modem and let all lights come up and then plug back in whatever your using to split a connection...... hope this helps


----------



## fiosfriend (Aug 11, 2007)

Why contact your isp? Do you call castro when your tires have an issue?
According to 
http://www.xbox.com/a contractor for support, they tell you to call For information about connecting to Xbox Live with Verizon, Contact Verizon 
I love to get that support contract, thank you Call them, HAHAHA, If youre from Microsoft you may need a duh moment 

So let get to the real issues so you can get the help you need.
Port forwarding, common in all routers and to all tech support folks, well the real ones any waylogin into your router Verizon FIOS uses Dlink and Actiontec

First port forwarding is an open door to hackers

After the warning,
You call call and Actiontec Electronics Advanced Networking Service
at a cost of $29.95 per solution.
Or 
1. Open your Web browser and enter http://192.168.1.1 in the Address field.
2. Enter your user name and password. If you didn't change during initial installation, enter admin as the user name and password as the password.

In the my network (LOOKS LIKE A ROAD MAP) FIND THE XBOX IP IN THE LIST, IT IS TIED TO IS MAC ADDRESS AND CLICK ON IT AND THEN HIT ENABLE PORT FOWARDING, THE SETTINS ARE WHAT Xbox should be giving you and if they dont call Microsoft switch board till they give up and hire a support team that gives support 
Telephone
(800) MICROSOFT (642-7676) call call and call and they will get it solved for everyone.

Dlink it is 192.168.0.1
http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/di624_revC/adv_appl.html


----------



## FellowChucker (Aug 20, 2007)

You don't need to enable port forwarding. I hardwired mine just fine. I ran into some problems but was able to configure it properly. Check your address pool on the actiontec and check DCHP. See what you have available. Fios uses 192.168.1.1 as the default gateway. Leave everything exactly how you had it. I put a static IP in mine of 192.168.1.10 and subnetmask 255.255.255.0. Fios uses 192.168.1.100 and .104 for NAT.


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was missing those IP's thanks. I was having the same problems.


----------



## fiosfriend (Aug 11, 2007)

on new actiontec roters it is an issue connecting but they are working to resolve, on older it is in port fowarding that you pull down the menu and the device should be written there, however the prior posting looks like it could work as long as that static is only on the lan side which was setting that ip port open or port fowarding???


----------

